# John Goldingay - Old Testament Theology, 3 volumes



## Mayflower (Oct 18, 2006)

www.ivpress.com/cgi-ivpress/book.pl/features/code=2561

About the Book
Winner of a 2004 ECPA Gold Medallion Award!

In this first volume of a proposed three-volume Old Testament theology, John Goldingay focuses on narrative. Examining the biblical order of God's creation of and interactions with the world and Israel, he tells the story of Israel's gospel as a series of divine acts: 

God Began 
God Started Over 
God Promised 
God Delivered 
God Sealed 
God Gave 
God Accommodated 
God Wrestled 
God Preserved 
God Sent 
God Exalted 

Volume two will focus on Israel's faith, or Old Testament theology as belief. It will explore the person and nature of God, the nature of the world and humanity, the character of sin and the significance of Israel.

Volume three will focus on Israel's life, or Old Testament theology as ethos. It will explore its worship, spirituality, ideals and vision for living. 

This is an Old Testament theology like no other. Whether applying magnifying or wide-angle lenses, Goldingay is closely attentive to the First Testament's narrative, plot, motifs, tensions and subtleties. Brimming with insight and energy, and postmodern in its ethos, this book will repeatedly reward readers with fresh and challenging perspectives on God and God's ways with Israel and the world--as well as Israel's ways with God. 

Goldingay's Old Testament Theology is not only a scholarly contribution to the ongoing quest of understanding the theological dimensions of the First Testament. Preachers and teachers will prize it as a smart, informed and engaging companion as they read and re-present the First Testament story to postmodern pilgrims on the way. This is Old Testament theology that preaches.

[Edited on 10-19-2006 by Mayflower]


----------

